# Neato mosquito pins



## Mike Hill (Feb 12, 2022)

Came across more stuff I had stashed away. I think I got from Ukraine. Glad I got them when I did!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice pins. Is that one on the right Odessa?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 13, 2022)

Could not find one with a heart over College Station!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

